# Missouri River Runner



## Trainalo (Jan 6, 2010)

The week before Christmas we had the pleasure of taking the Missouri River Runner from Kansas City Union Station to Hermann Missouri, returning a couple of days later.

The service had improved quite a lot since the last time we took this route. The cars were clean, the conductors very friendly and helpful and both trains ran on time. In fact, we arrived back in Kansas City early! Also very nice to see nearly full cars. All and all a very pleasant and relaxing trip!


----------



## mucomix (Jan 6, 2010)

Herman is a great stop. We really like the Stone Hill winery. Some time this year we will drive over so we can take in some of the places out of town.


----------



## icbrkr (Jan 6, 2010)

mucomix said:


> Herman is a great stop. We really like the Stone Hill winery. Some time this year we will drive over so we can take in some of the places out of town.


Hermann is great. I rode the MRR during Octoberfest this year (and we were riding the Katy Trail) and we stopped off there for the night. Hit the winery, whatever brewery there was in town, and every place that served fried food and bratwurst.


----------



## mucomix (Jan 6, 2010)

Tin Mill Brewery. Good beer and close to the train stop.


----------



## monorailfan (Jan 7, 2010)

are there enough wineries to tour, etc, within walking distance of the station to make Hermann a day trip? I've looked at maps of the town and maybe I'd need to rent a car to get around town to see everything?


----------



## mucomix (Jan 8, 2010)

monorailfan said:


> are there enough wineries to tour, etc, within walking distance of the station to make Hermann a day trip? I've looked at maps of the town and maybe I'd need to rent a car to get around town to see everything?


The Hermanhoff is the only one right in town. Stone Hill is a long walk and up hill on the way south. If you are there for a event there is enough going on for a fun day. One time to Herman with out a car is OK. But the next time around one needs a car.


----------



## dart330 (Jan 13, 2010)

We took the train in to Hermann and stayed at one of the local hotels. http://www.vinchesterinn.com/

The Hermanhoff winery opens at 10AM, right when the morning train from STL gets there. http://www.hermannhof.com/

We didn't think Stonehill was that bad of a walk, but probably is after a few bottles of wine. http://www.stonehillwinery.com/

There is also a city park that you can camp in, which is a lot of fun on the festival weekends. http://www.hermannmo.com/pages/community%2...ampgrounds.html

If you won't be drinking much, you can take a bicycle on the train and probably get around a lot more than on foot. But really the two wineries and the brewery all within walking distance make it a great day trip.


----------

